# PC aufrüsten ect.



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*PC aufrüsten ect.*

Moin, Mahlzeit und guten Tag!

Ich bin heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe auf Unterstützung. Da ich bereits in verschiedenen anderen Foren gesucht habe und diese meist auf bestimmte PC-Konfigurationen
"zugeschnitten" sind, wollte ich mal hier meine Konfiguration aufschreiben und eure Meinungen hören / lesen  

Erst einmal zu meinem Rechner:

Habe einen Midi-Tower-PC (Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value [white]) mit 3 Gehäuselüftern und folgenden Komponenten:
- ASUS M5A97 R2.0 Mainboard
- AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition (4-Kern-Prozessor von 3,2Ghz auf 3,8Ghz hochgetaktet und gekühlt durch einen Arctic CPU Kühler Freezer XTREME Rev. 2)
- Sapphire Radeon HD 6570 4GB DDR3 (nicht hochgetaktet, traue mich da nicht dran, weil diese auch recht neu ist)
- Listan BN223 Be Quiet Pure Power L8 PC-Netzteil (500 Watt)
- Kingston PC3-12800 Arbeitsspeicher 8GB + 2 alte Arbeitsspeicher mit insgesamt 4GB
- Netzwerkkarte TP-Link TL-WN851ND WLAN PCI-Adapter 300 Mbps
- 500GB Seagate-Festplatte (HDD)

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 64 bit (müsste Professional sein  ) mit den neuesten Updates (musste ich vor kurzem neu aufspielen, durch kaputte Mainboard)

Der PC und das Gehäuse (von einer [zugegeben absolut schlechten] Fertigkonfiguration) hat der ganzen Konstellation nicht stand gehalten (keine Gehäuselüfter, Uralt-Mainboard und Uralt-Netzteil.
- Nach Umtausch der alten 1GB DDR3 Grafikkarte, Erneuerung des CPU-Lüfters, Aufrüstung vom Arbeitsspeicher und OC-Versuch schmorte so mein Netzteil durch und hat gleichzeitig meine Mainboard durchgejagt,
warum ich auch auf die jetzigen Komponenten verwende und installiert habe).

Zu dem ganzen habe ich folgende Fragen:

1. Mein neuer Tower hat (wie bereits geschrieben) 3 Gehäuselüfter, die ich am Strom angeschlossen habe (alles tut wunderbar).
Frage ist, ob ich diese über meine CPU-Lüftersteuerung steuern kann (klingt eigentlich ziemlich logisch für mich, möchte da aber nichts falsches machen).
Das ganze würde ich dann über ein Y-Kabel (3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex) machen, solange das auch funktioniert 

2. Zum zocken reicht die derzeitige Konfiguration nur bedingt aus. Deswegen habe ich schon über mehrere Aufrüstungen nachgedacht:

- Aufrüsten meines Prozessors auf einen AMD FX 8320 Octa-Core Prozessor (3,5GHz, Socket AM3+), den man (Black Edition) auf 4Ghz takten könnte

- Aufrüsten meiner GPU-Konfiguration (hier entweder eine neue GPU oder über [das neue Mainboard verfügt über Crossfire X Technologie] eine zusätzliche GPU (wie oben beschrieben)
    -> Ja ich weiß, Crossfire ist nicht gleich 8GB DDR3, hatte ich bereits gelesen - es wäre ca das 1,5-fache der aktuellen Konfiguration.

- Aufrüsten meiner Festplatte auf eine SSD (z.B. Samsung MZ-7TE120BW Serie 840 EVO Basic für Betriebssystem und wenige Games - restlicher Kram auf die bestehende HDD  )

Da ich nur über ein begrenztes Budget verfüge, wollte ich nach und nach Komponenten austauschen bzw. nachrüsten, angefangen von den, für eine gute Gaming-Qualtität notwendigen,
Komponenten.

Kurze Info: Bitte nicht verurteilen für mögliches Halbwissen, dafür habe ich ja dieses Thema erstellt (damit man mir nach Möglichkeit hilft  )
- Alle Konfigurationen (auch OC für meinen Prozessor) habe ich erst nach genauem Recherchieren durchgeführt.

Besten Dank schon einmal für mögliche Antworten!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Bei deinem System ist die Grafikkarte der absolute Hemmschuh, ich würde daher dort zuerst den Hebel ansetzen. Was darf der Spaß denn überhaupt kosten?


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

der fx 8320 wäre ein gutes upgrade,
aber wenn du nur so die 125€ für den hättest, dann lieber ne r9 270 für 150€ statt prozessorupgrade,
oder warten, bald kommen r9 265 raus, sind identisch mit hd 7850, nur etwas höher getaktet, diese werden wohl ~130€ kosten


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Das habe ich mir schon gedacht 

Also ich habe mich da schonmal schlau gelesen und es sollte ja besser eine DDR5-Grafikkarte sein.. Die kosten allerdings sehr viel.. Würde mir das "nötige Kleingeld" zusammensparen müssen 
Denke, dass ich da wahrscheinlich 150-250€ investieren sollte, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei deinem System ist die Grafikkarte der absolute Hemmschuh, ich würde daher dort zuerst den Hebel ansetzen.


Da stimme ich zu, dieses Teil verdient den Namen Grafikkarte nicht wirklich Man *könnte* jetzt dein Budget ausreizen und eine GTX770/R9 280X empfehlen, allerdings wäre eine R9 270X:


MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G BF4, Radeon R9 270X Battlefield 4 Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-016R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
schon ein Quantensprung zur Vorgängerin und BF4 ist auch dabei Den Phenom II kannst du ja erstmal weiterverwenden...

Gruß


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Ok, kaufe Hardware immer am liebsten per amazon, einfache Abwicklung und Rücksendung ect, ihr kennt das ja sicherlich..

Wo aber gerade das Thema aufkommt: Auf dem Mainboard kann ich jegliche Hersteller verwenden - oder? Also NVIDIA würde auch funktionieren?

Ok, das war dann scheinbar erstmal ein Griff ins Klo mit der neuen GPU


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

mach entweder:
r9 270 = 150€
oder fx 8320 + r9 270 = 275€

hd 6570 mit 4GB ist reine blenderei, wichtig ist der prozessor auf der karte, diejenigen mit nem brauchbaren gpu haben auch üblicherweise den passenden vram
war halt früher mal so, dass man an der GB zahl in etwa die leistung ablesen konnte, die marketing vögel stoßen immer noch in dieses horn (und ich glaub selbst damals wars ein mythos, aber da war der speicher nochso teuer, dass man den nicht sinnlos wo draufgeklatscht hat)

für cad und bildbearbeitung per gpu kanns aber sogar was bringen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche

nvidia würde auch gehen, in dem preisrahmen sind die aber preis/leistungs mäßig viel schlechter
die einzige nvidia karte, die mit ihrem leistungsmäßigen konkurrenten aus preislich auf augenhöhe ist, wäre die gtx 770 vs r9 280x,
beide ca 270€ und ziemlich vergleichbar schnell
r9 290 oder gtx 780 kann man auch überlegen, gtx 780 ist aber etwas teurer


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Ok, verstehe.. Sowas hatte ich mir aber irgendwie schon gedacht (irgendwie ziehmlich günstig so eine 4GB Grafikkarte für rund 73€ geschossen zu seiner Zeit - noch nicht lange her)
Finde diese Blenderei (wenn ich dich zitieren darf BertB) auch ziehmlich bescheiden.. Vor allem für Laien (ein wenig kenne ich mich mittlerweile ja durch stöbern ect. aus) 

Weitere Frage wäre: nach Aufrüstung der ("bescheidenen") GPU SSD anschaffen? Oder neue CPU? 

Super, dann weiß ich schon einmal, wo ich anfangen kann, besten dank schonmal hierfür.

Wie ist das aber eigentlich mit den Gehäuselüftern und meiner Idee mit der Lüftersteuerung über die Prozessor-Lüfter-Steuerung?


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*



DarkT90 schrieb:


> Weitere Frage wäre: nach Aufrüstung der ("bescheidenen") GPU SSD anschaffen? Oder neue CPU?


Bescheidene GPU Die R9 270X ist für die Kohle sehr fix:


Neun Radeon R9 270X im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase
ein echter P/L-Hammer Eine SSD ist für einen Gaming-Knecht nicht wirklich nötig. Schau erstmal, wie zufrieden du mit der neuen Schleuder bist...

Gruß


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

 sorry wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist:

mit der "bescheidenen GPU" war natürlich meine aktuelle gemeint  

Und nun mit den Gehäuselüftern? 

Achja: Ich glaube, dass das NT mit 500Watt ja eigentlich ausreichten sollte - für neue GPU, bin ich da auf dem richtigen Pfad?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Ich würde die CPU erst noch behalten und mit einen gescheiteren Kühler versuchen das Ding weiter zu übertakten. Wenn man unbedingt auch die CPU tauschen will würde auch ein FX 6300 einen Schub bringen. ich würde ja eher zu einer R9 280X greifen und die CPU belassen und eine SSD wär auch erstmal nur schmückendes Beiwerk


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

ohne andere gpu wird dir ne neue cpu fürs zocken nichts bringen
ssd ist immer gut

hol dir ne r9 270 für ~150€
+ fx 8320 für ~125€

oder nur die r9 270, die würde mit abstand am meisten bringen, 955be @ 3,8GHz passt auch noch ganz gut dazu,
hatte selbst lange 965BE @3,8GHz mit 3x hd 6870, war gut

cpu lassen und gleich ne r9 280x oder gtx 770 klingt auch vernünftig ~270€

auf jedenfall die hd 6570 wieder loswerden, die ist echt unterirdisch, 
(verkaufen? später htpc drum bauen, nur für video und bisschen zocken am fernseher?)

wenns wenigstens ne hd7770 gewesen wär, die kostet auch unter 100€, 
(hat halt nur 1GB gddr5, ist na klar viel besser, voll in die marketing falle getappt, die typen sind schweine )

bei neukauf aber lieber höher ansetzen: r9 270, r9 270x, r9 280x oder gtx770


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*



DarkT90 schrieb:


> sorry wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist:
> 
> mit der "bescheidenen GPU" war natürlich meine aktuelle gemeint


Alles klar, dann hab *ich* was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Mein Fehler, sorry Und wie gesagt, ne SSD merkste vor allem beim Systemstart und beim laden drauf installierter Progs/Spielstände...

Gruß


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Hatte hier gar nicht gesehen, dass noch ne 2te Seite "eröffnet" wurde (könnt ja an meinem Titel "Schraubenverwechsler(in)" sehen, dass ich ein vollwertiger Frischling hier bin  )

Danke euch für die Hilfe!! @ Dr. Bakterius: werde mir das mit dem Kühler überlegen, aber wahrscheinlich erst einmal eine neue GPU kaufen  und danach evtl ne schicke SSD 
Letzte Frage ist nur mit meinen Gehäuselüftern und meinem Netzteil (auf der 1sten Seite hab ich da noch was dazu geschrieben  )


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

ssd ist auch richtig geil, ich wollte nicht mehr ohne
die ganze grundreaktionszeit, wenn man in windows wo draufklickt, wird viel besser
in manchen games bringts auch echt was

bq! pure power L8 500W sollte völlig ok sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

mit dem NT kann man noch gut leben.
 Als Schraubenverwechsler haben wir alle angefangen egal welche Kenntnis man besitzt


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

Das vielleicht, aber hab schon in einigen anderen Foren mitbekommen, wie man sich über sowas aufgeregt hat 

Ok, dann passt das mit dem neu erworbenen NT schonmal  
Und mit den Lüftern? Funzt das, die mit an die Prozessorlüftersteuerung anzuschließen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Wenn überhaupt die Gehäuselüfter an den am Board befindlichen Anschlüssen für Sys. Fan oder ähnlich. CPU ist nur für den Prozessor


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

Ok, hatte nämlich irgendwo gelesen, dass man die wohl über die Prozessorlüftung steuern kann also mit da dran anschließen, damit die Temperatur mit ausgelesen wird


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*



DarkT90 schrieb:


> Und mit den Lüftern? Funzt das, die mit an die Prozessorlüftersteuerung anzuschließen?


Klemm die Luftschaufler an die dafür vorgesehen Anschlüsse auf dem Mobo (Sys-Fan) und gut ist Alle möglichen Temps kannste u.a. damit auslesen:


 HWiNFO64 - Download - CHIP
 Gruß


----------



## sikeij (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*



BertB schrieb:


> der fx 8320 wäre ein gutes upgrade,
> aber wenn du nur so die 125€ für den hättest, dann lieber ne r9 270 für 150€ statt prozessorupgrade,
> oder warten, bald kommen r9 265 raus, sind identisch mit hd 7850, nur etwas höher getaktet, diese werden wohl ~130€ kosten


 ... ja klasse... noch ein Paperl(a)unch. Wie wärs wenn AMD mal die bereits vorgestellten dem Markt zur Verfügung stellt. Es bleibt ja keine Alternative zu NVidia wenn ich die neue Karte in diesem Jahr noch einbauen möchte!!!


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

was heißt paper launch?
die kommen sicher und bald, (anscheinend ende februar, weiß ja nicht wann er kaufen will)
sind ja rebranded 7850
geht hier nicht um amd politik, sondern konkrete gpu für nen vernünftigen preispunkt
welche nvidia für ~125-130€ würdest du denn empfehlen?
alles überteuerter mist
die  großen nvidia sind top, alles unter der gtx 770 kann man für die üblichen preise vergessen

kaufen würd ich ne r9 270/270x für 150/170€
die vergleichbare gtx 760 kostet als brauchbare custom version? -> 210€ aufwärts, referenzdesign ab 200€

"nvidia alternativlos" als antwort auf nen post, der sich auf 130€-150€ gpus bezog...


----------



## sikeij (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

wenn ich den Preisvergleich anschaue gebe ich dir recht. Wenn ich aber konkret bestellen möchte, sind wir bei meiner favorisierten MSI R9 270x hawk entweder bei >200 € (heute morgen meine ich 209...) oder sie ist nich lieferbar (irgendwann zählt nicht). Ich lese immer ... ist im Zulauf, wird ab dem xx.xx.x erwartet...
Bei den 270x gaming siehts kaum besser aus und selbst die 270 ohne x war zumindest heute morgen nicht lieferbar. Die 760 gtx mittlerweile ab 215 € und wahrscheinlich am Dienstag in der Post. Das meine ich mit Paperlaunch


----------



## DarkT90 (15. Februar 2014)

Verstehe die angestoßene Diskussion nicht.. 
Es sollte doch nur ein Vorschlag für ne vernünftige GPU im "humanen" Preisbereich sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 

Denke ich habe auch alle notwendigen Antworten bekommen, werde zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt evtl nochmal was fragen (gegebener Zeitpunkt = nötiges Kleingeld parat  )

Besten Dank für die Antworten - kann ich das Thema erstmal schließen?  (heißt bei mir hier Thema also hab ich diesen Begriff jetzt mal benutzt)


----------



## sikeij (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

Versuch mal die Karte zu bestellen, aber Liefertermin bitte vor Ostern!!!


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

achso, wegen nicht lieferbar...
bei den 280x und 290/290x würde ich zustimmen
270er und 270x bekommt man doch gut her, ob msi hawk ist so ne frage

klang wie ein fanboy dummgeschwätz, sorry für die fehleinschätzung 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_935701.html
dann halt die toxic: 195€, gleiche takte wie die hawk
oder
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Devil-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_941105.html
powercolor devil 13, noch höhere takte als toxic und hawk

kaufen würd ich aber
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-PCS--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_943784.html
powercolor, 170€

oder 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...2X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_942717.html (ok, die gibts auch erst ab 19.2., wenns denn stimmt)
windforce r9 270, 150€
und die dann übertakten
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/amd-radeon-r9-270-im-test/8/
hier haben die eine auf 1147/1602MHz laufen, mehr, als meine sapphire r9 270x dual x stabil bringt (1100/1500MHz, drüber stürzt heaven 4.0 ab)

ob man die so hoch kriegt, wie in dem review ist fraglich, aber 1100/1500MHz wie meine 270x vermutlich schon
gilt vermutlich für alle 270er, jedenfalls die mit 2  6pin pcie anschlüssen (gibt auch welche mit einem)

oder willst du unbedingt msi? dann ist das aber nicht die schuld von amd, wenns die nur als 760er vorrätig gibt

die amds sind halt so vergriffen wegen dem bit/hash/litecoining hype, 
wobei das bei den 270er ne komische erklärung wäre, da isses glaub eher der gute preispunkt,
die verkaufen sich halt wie geschnitten brot, sind drum überall knapp, 
sagt aber was über P/L aus


----------



## sikeij (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

und ehrlich, das nervt total. Ich möchte sehr gerne eine AMD-Karte, aber eben die 270x-er und nicht irgendeine, sondern die Leiseste. Ist mir wichtiger als mehr Leistung. Aber AMD kriegts einfach nicht gebacken.

Edit:
grad nochmal nachgeschaut. Der erste Shop mit sofortiger Verfügbarkeit liegt bei 209,90 € +Versand. Die 760 ist dann unter 10 € teurer. Wenn jmd. konkret heute oder morgen bestellen will, kann man ernsthaft AMD wegen des günstigeren Preises nicht empfehlen!!! Dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: PC aufrüsten ect.*

ich hab die sapphire dual x,  die ist sehr leise, wird ohne oc nur so 65°C warm, mit oc dann halt 70°C
da könnt man noch an der lüfterkurve was machen, aber die ist sowieso schon kaum zu hören
gibts ab 165€
mit bf4 für 172€
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ttlefield-4-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-_942343.html
die edition hab ich auch
besonders hübsch ist sie nicht, deckel ganz schön plastikhaft


----------

